# diamondwood and Abalone shell.



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

Just finished these this evening for a customer,the light was poor for photography,they are actually more purple than in the pics,the wood is purple and black diamondwood,and inset into them are small disks of Abalone shell sealed in with resin.




























thanks for looking.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow!... That's nice Fish... nice inlay!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

wow... looks like something from the early '70s!
Very well made... well done


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

Stunning mate never cease to amaze me fish


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Is there something your not telling us Fish??









Joking aside, they look awesome!! I think i could get the wife into slingshots afterall....


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

fish,
I think they are really really nice.
I love the one on the left the best.
Super inlay!
Beautiful. 
Tom


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

You are a master craftsman, beautifully done!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That abalone looks like the stone in a mood ring.







Nice lookin' shooters there. Fit nicely in my purse, I think.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Love the idea of the Abalone shell for the inlay Fish-WOW! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

"More purple than in the pics" 
That's hard to imagine! My daughter would love them, I'll probably show these to her tomorrow.
Very cool work! I think I'll dye my next one, you've inspired me.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

They were made for a woman , so the colour is ideal!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

fish said:


> They were made for a woman , so the colour is ideal!


 I once made a pink one for a lady


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> They were made for a woman , so the colour is ideal!


 I once made a pink one for a lady








[/quote]


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

neat color


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

very nice fishh


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sure are nice. Strong enough for a man but made for a woman!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I love purple, I have been using a purple dye...but I wish I had some dymondwood. I think color is underrated in slingshots, so many versions of brown...blah blah blah. Shake it up I say! Nice job on the shooters.


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

Frisco Style, cool! Never seen it on a slingshot. Very nice, I would give that to my girlfriend (and I know how f-ing demanding she is!) keep it up!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks nice, good for gift couples


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are great! I personally do not like the color however I bet the wife would love one in that color ...


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Snap!!, it looks so great!







good job, Fish!!


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh wow! Those are super cool! Maybe I'll try some insets/inlays when I get more proficient at cutting out the shapes!


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Forgive me, but you stained that, right? There isn't some crazy pink wood out there that the discovery channel hasn't told me about, is there?


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

He won't reply I believe he is banned.. Shame I like his simple design.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Abe , look for Dymalux on the www. MM


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> He won't reply I believe he is banned.. Shame I like his simple design.


how do you get banned?


----------

